# Snowboarding on Long Island



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

i dont know about the rest of ya but a few years ago when we had legit snowfalls my friend and i rode bethpage golf course and had some good times short, but hell its snowboarding fresh on long island.. anyone else do any NON street local snowboarding?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

megladan said:


> i dont know about the rest of ya but a few years ago when we had legit snowfalls my friend and i rode bethpage golf course and had some good times short, but hell its snowboarding fresh on long island.. anyone else do any NON street local snowboarding?


i remember sledding there... too short though. there is a spot on the LIE north service road going down to RT 110 where it is pretty long and i think it is steep enough. got my eye on that. hell, prob a longer run than mountain creek....


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Coindre Halls got some hills. Probably none long enough, but you can build a little ramp or something there. Some hills are kinda steep. I used to go sledding there when I was little. Never snowboarding.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

cifex said:


> i remember sledding there... too short though. there is a spot on the LIE north service road going down to RT 110 where it is pretty long and i think it is steep enough. got my eye on that. hell, prob a longer run than mountain creek....


dude we ended up going to my friends house up in north syosset, had the caterpillar out making a kicker at the bottom of a stair case that we packed with snow....


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

yo cifex, is that place on the LIE good. Have u ever been there, does anyone go there


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

is the spot you speak of near the corn maze?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

wut corn maze . idk wut ur takin about, w/e do u know any other good n big spots


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Bald hill actually used to be ski spot up until like the 70's... it's got that Vietnam Memorial on it now though so I don't think you could shred it now. 

if you wanna check out where all the old spots were on LI go to this site: Lost New York Ski Areas


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

i live in east setauket and the the biggests place i know is st georges golf course/country club. its pretty good but theres to many annoying sledders that go there n they screw up all ur jumps that u build. so i'm tryin to find another big hill on L.I. to go 2


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

has anyone ever heard of or been to bald hill in farmingville? is it good 'n do people still go there?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

empyrexx009 said:


> has anyone ever heard of or been to bald hill in farmingville? is it good 'n do people still go there?


look back a few posts


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

yo all those old spots spots from the "lost new york ski areas" (afew posts ago) does anyone know if they're still rideable


----------

